# Sputnik on air: My personal Jesus



## mahler76 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello friends. 
I made a compilation of songs with Jesus, God and Lord in their titles. You could say this is a 2 hours religious experience if you think that Rock can do that. Hope you listen to it and give me your input whether you liked it or not. Take care!
https://www.mixcloud.com/mahler76/sputnik-on-air-my-personal-jesus/


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I think only your third and fourth songs had anything to do with religion, or an expression of pious religious feeling. From what I know of the rest of them, they're just rock songs using sacred image or names to sound cool...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

mahler76 said:


> Hello friends.
> I made a compilation of songs with Jesus, God and Lord in their titles...


Here's another

Well, I don't care if it rains or freezes,
Long as I have my plastic Jesus
Riding on the dashboard of my car
Through all trials and tribulations,
We will travel every nation,
With my plastic Jesus I'll go far.

(etc.)


----------



## mahler76 (Mar 12, 2016)

My intention was not to post religious songs. If I wanted so, I would go to my most favorite classics


----------



## mahler76 (Mar 12, 2016)

Although I am an atheist I love those little plastic Jesus figurines.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2016)

Personal Jesus? What about the original version?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MacLeod said:


> Personal Jesus? What about the original version?


Now that would become a bloody Ring thing


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2016)

Why draw attention to that which already gets way too much?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2016)

Victor Redseal said:


> Why draw attention to that which already gets way too much?


Draw attention to what? Jesus?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2016)

Ministry

Jesus built my hotrod


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2016)

ZZ Top

Jesus just left Chicago


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I love your list - but the original version of Personal Jesus by Depeche Mode must be included. Also, may I add these songs :

1. Jesus To A Child - George Michael
2. Jesus Saves - Slayer
3. God Make Me Funky - Paul Weller
4. God's Gift - Suede
5. Good God - Korn
6. God of the Mind - Disturbed
7. God Exists Quietly - Jewel
:angel:


----------

